# Koi taumelt im Teich!



## dragsterrobby (17. Juni 2014)

Moin moin,
ich beobachte seit Tagen, das einer meiner älteren Koi sich für mich sich merkwürdig verhält.
Morgens sind eigentlich alle Koi ziehmlich agil, nur der eine liegt bis gegen Mittag immer an der selben Stelle!
Wenn er sich dann fortbewegt, sieht es sehr träge aus und nach kurzen steht er auf der Stelle, der Kopf sinkt ab und er taumelt ziehmlich lustlos im Wasser.
Ich habe den Koi seit ca. 12 Jahren uns so hat er sich noch nie verhalten!!!
Er frißt auch lustlos, selbst bei Toastbrot wo er sonst völlig am Knopf dreht, passiert relatiev wenig!
Auch vom normalen Koi-Futter, wo er sonst sich immer gleich mehrere schnappt, nimmt er z. Z. höchstens einen! 
Wie gesagt, das schlimmste für uns ist dieses taumeln im Wasser, das machmal aussieht als wenn er vorne überkippt, er sich aber immer wieder grade so fängt.
Alle anderen verhalten sich völlig normal, schwimmen und fressen gut.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2014)

Günter, 
könnte es sein, daß er die Taumelkrankheit hat ?
Schau mal hier : http://www.koi-gartenteichplanung.de/krankheiten.htm
bißchen weiter runterscrollen .


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,
ich habe es eben gelesen und mich erschrocken!! 
Puh mach mich nich schwach aber äußerlich ist nichts zu erkennen, schwacher Trost!


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
hab das nun nochmal beobachtet.
Taumeln war wohl falsch ausgedrückt von mir denn er steht nur mit dem Kopf nach unten. 
Die Flossen bewegen sich aber nur um den Standort zu halten aber gefressen hat er auch, zwar wenig aber etwas.
Festgestellt habe ich aber das er hinten unten links wie rechts, je eine ziehmliche Verdickung hat.
Hat es evtl. was damit zu tun, das er nicht ablaichen kann?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juni 2014)

Grüß dich Günter, 

dass klingt mir mehr nach einer Schwimmblasen Entzündung.

Bei zu wenig Druck liegen die Fische Flach auf den Boden.
Bei Überdruck der Schwimmblas stehen die Fische Kopf.

Diese kann Bakterielle Gründe haben aber auch durch Stoffwechselstörungen verursacht werden.  

Ich würde den Fisch in ein Seperates Becken setzten und ihn durch Temperatursxhwankungen behandeln.
Max 5°C am Tag erhöhen oder senken, wobei der Koi mit erhöhen besser klar kommt 

Zusätzlich kannst du Salzbäder machen.
15-20 Gramm Pro Liter ohne Jod für 10-15 Minuten. 

LG Chris


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Chris,
habe ihn den ganzen Tag auf der Uhr gehabt.
Er hat heute Nachmittag dann ganz normal gefressen und schwimmt nun als wäre nix los im Teich.
Werde ihn morgen weiter beobachten.
Meine Frau bringt dann Salz mit, dann wird er in ein extra Becken gesetzt und mit dem Salzbad gebadet.
Diese Salzbehandlung kann ja auf jeden Fall nicht schaden, oder????


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Günter,
eine Schwimmblasenentzündung kann nur ein TA feststellen. Dazu muß er Röntgen oder Ultraschall machen, um festzustellen, ob sich Flüssigkeit in der Schwimmblase
befindet. Die muß dann punktiert werden, zum Absaugen. 
Dann braucht Dein Fisch Antbiotika. --- Das war die Aussage meines Tierarztes zu meinem Fisch , der das gleiche Verhalten zeigte. 
Sorry, wenn ich Dich jetzt schocke, aber ich habe ihn einfach geschlachtet . ( Bin nun mal auf dem Lande aufgewachsen )


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich will es nun nicht besser machen als es ist aber er verhält sich i. M. wieder fast normal.
Beim taumeln hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt, er stand auf der Stelle mit dem Köpf schräg nach unten.
Ich hab ihn auf der Uhr und werde das Salzbad machen,werde in dann wieder in den Teich setzen.
Kannst du mir kurz mitteilen wieviel Salzbäder gemacht werden müssen und wie genau man das macht??
Verhält er sich weiter auffällig, werde ich so verfahren wie du, wohne auch auf dem Land.


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Günter,
Hier ist die Salzbehandlung bei allen Krankheiten :

http://www.pohler-gbr.de/krankheiten/krankheiten.htm


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Juni 2014)

Danke dir, schönen Abend Jolantha.


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2014)

Drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juni 2014)

Nabend,

Jolantha,da muss ich dir widersprechen 

Eine Antibiose ist in den meisten Fällen (85%) nicht nötig,ich weiß du hast es nicht geschrieben, aber das ist dabei der Sinn einer Punktion. Nämlich den Erreger bestimmen zu können.Nicht zum Absaugen.

Natürlich, können weder du oder ich sagen was der Fisch hat ohne am Teich zu stehen oder Medizin studiert zu haben!


LG Chris


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Chris,
Erklärung meines Tierarztes :
Die Schwimmblase ist bei einer Entzündung mit Eiter gefüllt, dieser wird abgesaugt, und dann wird Antibiotika direkt in die 
Schwimmkblase gespritzt. 
Das können nur Experten, sagt er. --- Er ist keiner. 
Danach braucht der Fisch eine Ruhezeit, bei  26 ° Wasssertemperatur, für ca. 3 Wochen. 
Danach ist nicht gewährleistet, daß die Entzündung nicht wiederkommt . 
Ich kann nur weitergeben, was man mir erklärt .


----------

